# Post up your pics of your Lion's Cove afras



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

I just got my lion's cove afra today, unfortunately just one because I couldn't wait another three weeks for the females.  I would appreciate it anybody has got a few pics they would like share with me. thanks


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Are you referring to the Cynotilapia sp. lion 'Lion's Cove'? Or the Cynotilapia sp. mbamba 'Lion's Cove'?


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> Are you referring to the Cynotilapia sp. lion 'Lion's Cove'? Or the Cynotilapia sp. mbamba 'Lion's Cove'?


neither of which is an afra...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

dwschacht said:


> neither of which is an afra...


Tis true, but many people refer to anything that is in the Cynotilapia genus as "afra". I have seen many people call the 'lion' group 'afra's.


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a nice group of Cyno. sp. "Lion" (Lions Cove), but I havn't been able to get a descent picture... Sorry.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Depending on which species you mean, as mentioned above there are a couple different possibilities, I may have some pics. If it's Cyno. sp. "Lion's Cove" that you're after, I'll post them up.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry I haven't checked this since posting they are Cynotilapia sp. lion 'Lion's Cove'
But why isn't it an afra? I thought that was how it was classified :-?
(I post pics of mine as soon as they wake up  )


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

justin323 said:


> But why isn't it an afra?


You would have to speak with Ad Konings. He has them in the genus because they are similar, but I guess he has found sufficient differences from the species afra. They are not classified yet.

This is called out a little more in his 4th edition book if I am not mistaken. I still only have the 3rd edition so I can't look it up for you.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

justin323 said:


> But why isn't it an afra? I thought that was how it was classified :-?
> (I post pics of mine as soon as they wake up  )


Just like with any other mbuna (such as the _Metriaclima _genus), the _Cynotilapia _genus is split up based on physical features (body shape, color, dentition, etc.). _Cyno. afra _are their own species, as well as the _Cyno. sp. lion_, _Cyno. sp. mbamba_, etc.

The "afra" name is commonly thrown into the trade name of any cichlid in the _Cynotilapia _genus. This isn't right, but the word "afra" is now synonymous with any cichlid in the _Cynotilapia _genus - making it easier for people (usually the general public) to understand what group of cichlid it is.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

I see I thought they were actually classified like that. thanks  Any pics?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Let me see if I have any of mine uploaded. :-?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's what I have left of mine.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice fish, mine is still keeping his color turned down but already making his place in the tank. I'm sure when I get his females he'll color up quite nicely.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's some miscellaneous photos of ones I either have now or had in the past (in no particular order).


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

I take it no problems with your white top then? I'm not planning on putting the lions cove in with him, but you know sometimes you gotta shuffle em around(At least I do anyway)


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

No problems whatsoever. Here's the Cynotilapia species that I have together now - and have no aggression problems.

Cynotilapia sp. hara 'Gallireya Reef'
Cynotilapia sp. lion 'Lion's Cove'
Cynotilapia sp. mbamba 'Mphanga Rocks'
Cynotilapia sp. black mbamba 'Lupingu'


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

That's good to know, I like to shuffle my fish around usually around every six months it seems. It keeps me from getting to bored watching the same thing.

Thanks, Justin :thumb:


----------

